# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Lasgush Poradeci, ky shpikës harmonish

## shigjeta

Nga gjithë poetët shqiptarë, askush, në shkallën e poezisë, nuk është ngjitur më lart se Lasgush Poradeci. Natyrisht që në poezinë shqipe ka poetë në dukje më të rëndësishëm se ai, ndoshta më të thellë e më të prirur ndaj mendimit abstrakt, por askush nuk është më poet se Lasgushi. Poezia e Lasgush Poradecit u përket atyre veprave të cilat kalimi i kohës, në vend që t'i zbehë e t'i bëjë të humbin në peshë, përkundrazi, i forcon dhe ua rrit rëndësinë, ua bën më të pranishme ekzistencën. 
Talentit të tij të pakundërshtueshëm, Lasgushi diti t'i bashkangjitë një punë të madhe e të mundimshme. Pikërisht këtu më duket se qëndron shkaku i përligjjes së një qëndrese kaq të sigurt të veprës së tij ndaj kohës. Ky mund i madh ka vetëm një synim : të bëjë një vepër sa më jetëgjatë. Dhe për këtë qëllim ai është përkujdesur, më tepër se për gjithçka tjetër, për atë aspekt të veprave letrare që është ndoshta çelësi i jetëgjatësisë së tyre e që quhet Formë. " Ka vetëm formë, thoshte Frédéric Mistral-i, vetëm forma i ruan veprat e mendjes. " Ka vetëm formë : domethënë ka ritëm, rima, kult të kompozicionit, simetri figurash, eufoni, antiteza, me një fjalë të gjitha ato elemente të ndjeshme të cilat janë të prirura t'u rezistojnë shkaqeve të larmishme të zhdukjes që kanosin shprehjet e mendimit. Lasgushi nuk shpërfill asnjë element të formës ; asnjë teknikë vjershërimi, asnjë kombinim gjuhësor, asnjë manovër stili nuk është për të e huaj. Shpeshherë të krijohet përshtypja se Lasgushi bën ç'të dojë dhe jo, siç bën pjesa tjetër e poetëve, ç'të mundet. Të duket se, në poezitë e tij, nuk ka asgjë të tepërt dhe asgjë të mangët ; çdo fjalë, çdo ritëm, çdo zgjedhje metrike, çdo zgjedhje strofike është menduar mirë para se të zbatohet në varg dhe në poezi. Gjithçka është në vendin e duhur. Në çfarëdo faqe që ta hapësh librin e Lasgushit nuk gjen aty asnjë varg të dobët ; asnjë dobësi formale. Përveç kësaj, askush, para dhe pas Lasgushit, nuk e ka parë aq imtësisht ligjërimin poetik si një gjuhë që duhet shpikur ; askush, si ai, nuk ka patur ambicjen për ta ngjizur dhe zotëruar në tërësinë e vet sistemin e shprehjes verbale. 
Ky mjeshtër i fonetikës poetike, - që sa më shumë mbështetej në poezinë popullore aq më tepër i largohej stadit të poetit primitiv, - me anë të një interesi të madh për tingujt dhe fjalët, me anë të muzikalitetit dhe plotësisë së vargut, duke e ngritur poezinë në nivelin e këngës, të ndërmend ato formulat me karakter ritual e magjik, që quhen yshtje (të gjalla ende sot te ne), e që u shërbenin njerëzve të parë si armë për të mposhtur dukuritë e padëshiruara të natyrës, apo për të ndjellë të dëshiruarat. Forcë e fjalëve për të zbërthyer universin. Univers i tretur në fjalë poetike - e tillë është poezia e Lasgush Poradecit.

Në një letër të 12 dhjetorit 1950, Lasgushi i shkruan Shevqet Musarajt : " Po ju dërgoj sot " Poetë rumunë ", antologji e poezisë progresiste [] me të cilën jam ngarkuar duke marrë angazhim ta dorëzoj brenda vitit [] Kam bërë një shqipërim izometrik, izoritmik, izosinual dhe izosonal poezi për poezi dhe varg për varg. Edhe atje ku rima ose asonanca është divizionale (dy fjalëshe) kam ruajtur në shqipet intencionin formal të autorit. Kjo metodë e iso-ve kërkon, siç e di, 20 herë punë më shumë dhe 20 herë mundim më të madh sesa metoda pa iso. Po pasi e mendova çështjen një vetëdije arti më tha : Më mirë mundim dhe poezi sesa lehtësirë - dhe non-poezi. Dhe kështu bëra [] "
Dhe kështu bënte Lasgushi, ky shpikës harmonish, edhe kur shkruante poezitë e veta. Kjo letër, ndër të tjera, na lejon ta kuptojmë këtë. Ata që përdorin mënyra të tilla e dinë mirë se ç'punë vigane, ç'operacione të vështira, ç'lodhje mendore duhen. Këto lloj mundimesh janë më të mëdha e më të thella se mundimet e Sizifit. Dhe, nga ana tjetër, janë nga ato mundime që të shërbejnë për diçka, që të mësojnë diçka, madje shumë. Nga gjithë kjo punë e heshtur dhe e duruar, nga gjithë ajo përpjekje për të njëjtësuar përsiatjen poetike me zotërimin e gjuhës, është e pamundur që Lasgushi të mos krijonte një sistem poetik vetjak e që ne mund ta dallojmë të sendërtuar në poezinë e tij. 
Një sistem poetik lasgushian, aspekti themelor i të cilit është, pa dyshim, uniteti i brendshëm i poezisë. Ky unitet i brendshëm, kjo arkitekturë e sigurt mund të ndërtohet vetëm nëpërmjet një lufte të ashpër e të vazhdueshme të Vetes me Veten, të dëshirës me mundësinë, të kaosit me rregullin, të lëvizjeve kontradiktore apo simetrike të mendimit, të pranimeve me refuzimet. Nga kjo luftë mund të dalë i humbur poeti, por asnjëherë poezia. Të duket sikur përjetësisht, Lasgushi ka patur një vetëdije të përkorë për të shkrirë, në punën e tij krijuese, idenë e një lloj poezie absolute, ose pothuajse absolute, që ai kishte formuar, me të gjitha bukuritë dhe rigorozitetin e realizimit të kësaj poezie. 

Do doja ta mbyllja këtë shënim me një vjershë jo shumë të përmendur të Lasgushit, por ku duket ndoshta, pas mendimit tim, më haptazi se kudo gjetkë në poezinë e tij, qëndrimi dhe vlerësimi ndaj marrëdhënies midis frymëzimit të jashtëm, atij me origjinë hyjnore, dhe frymëzimit të brendshëm që lind nga puna e poetit, e pandërprerë dhe metodike. Lasgushi, mendoj, favorizon këtë të fundit.

Vesa dhe Loti
I mburrej vesa lotit me një të shkrepur djelli : 
Përdhe ndaj baltësirës ty fat'i zi të flaku : 
S'më shëmbëllen ti mua që jam një bijë qjelli, 
Që jam e motr' e erës dhe shoq' e çdo zambaku. 

Dhe loti tha : " Vërtet ! më lindi dhembj' e zezë, 
Dhe dal nga syr' i vuar i zemrës njerëzore :
Po kur se ti prej qjellit pikon vetëm përdhezë, 
Un' ik nga balt' e rëndë drejt kaltërsish qiellore. 

Aksioni poetik i Lasgush Poradecit është aksioni i një njeriu që përmasohet në vetvete, që ndaj lirive, në art, parapëlqen kufizimet, që në vend të prodhimit të bollshëm vramendet për cilësinë, që " gjeniut " i kundërvë punën e mundimshme. Një poet i tillë shkruan rrallë e më rrallë. Që këtej, në sytë tanë, ai merr pamjen e një klasiku. Në kohën e eksperimenteve të skajshme, të ndryshimeve dhe luhatjeve të befta, të brishtësisë dhe paqëndrueshmërisë së shijeve, të shndërrimeve të shpejta të vlerave, të modave dhe risive të larmishme, të zhdukjes së përpjekjeve për qëndrueshmëri të veprave letrare, - dukuri karakteristike të botës së sotme -, Lasgushi, falë qëndresës së paepur, punës së vullnetshme, durimit mundimtar, refuzimeve dhe heshtjes, ka ditur ta ngrejë emrin dhe veprën e tij në shkallën e një emnese dhe t'i kuptojë jetëgjatësisë së veprave të artit sekretin. 
Gjithçka është çështje mase. 
shkruar nga Alket ÇANI
Marre nga revista Reportazh

----------


## Brari

Nga gazeta Shqiptare

........

DOSSIER II 

Për herë të parë, Maria Gusho, bënë publike marrëdhëniet e babait të saj, Lasgush Poradecit, me zonjat Meri Lalaj e Ana Jovani si dhe Kadarenë e Bashkim Shehun 

"Ja e vërteta e lidhjeve të babait tim, Lasgushit, me dy mikeshat e tij" 


..............

Dashnor Kaloçi

Në pjesën e parë të këtij shkrimi të botuar në numrin e djeshëm, u njohëm me ditarin e zonjës Meri Lalaj, në të cilin bëhej fjalë për lidhjet e saj intime me poetin e famshëm Lasgush Poradeci, në vitet 1980-1984, kohë kur ajo punonte si mësuese e anglishtes në qytetin e Pogradecit. Ditarin e saj, ajo e botoi pas viteve '90, fillimisht në Shtëpinë Botuese "Onufri" dhe më pas, kohët e fundit ajo e ribotoi në Shtëpinë Botuese "Omska". Sipas ditarit të zonjës Lalaj, aty jo vetëm që lihet për t'u kuptuar mbi lidhjet e saj të ngushta me poetin e famshëm, por aty thuhet qartë se çfarë marrëdhëniesh kanë ekzistuar midis tyre. Mirpo, atë e gjë, pra marrëdhëniet e Lalajt me Lasgushin, i kundërshton e bija e Lasgush Poradecit, Maria Gusho, e cila shprehet se aty në atë ditar, shumë gjëra janë të trilluara nga zonja Lalaj dhe nuk i përgjigjen fare së vërtetës. Lidhur me këtë, bënë fjalë dhe intervista ekskluzive e Maria Gushose, të cilën po e botojmë në shkrimin e mëposhtëm.

(vijon nga numri i kaluar)

Zonjusha Maria, në ç' rrethana e keni njohur ju zonjën Meri Lalaj dhe çfarë e ka lidhur atë me familjen tuaj?
"Meri Lalaj ka jetuar shumë vjet në qytetin e Pogradecit, ku kemi banuar edhe ne familjarisht. Njohja e familjes sonë me këtë person, ka ardhur në një mënyrë krejt të çuditëshme, në ato vite që ajo punonte si mësuese e anglishtes në një shkollë 8-vjeçare në qytetin e Pogradecit. Duke qenë se Meri ishte kolege pune me motërn time më të madhe, Kostandinën, ajo filloi të vinte në shtëpinë tonë si shoqe e motrës. Duke qenë se njerzit që mund të shkelnin në shtëpinë tonë në Pogradec ishin mjaft të rrallë, ne e pranuam Meri Lalajn për disa arsye të cilat kishin të bënin me gjëndjen e saj sociale dhe shoqërore. Në atë kohë ne na vinte shumë keq për të, pasi para se të vinte në Pogradec, ajo kishte jetuar disa kohë në Minierën e Manzës së bashku me bashkëshortin e saj dhe më pas ishte e divorcuar nga ai pasi atë e kishin dënuar me burg për motive politike dhe ajo kishte mbetur e vetme me një vajzë të vogël nëpër këmbë. Pra me pak fjalë, në atë kohë ajo jetonte në një gjendje të mjeruar ekonomike, gjë e cila midis të tjerash na shtynte ta mëshironim dhe ajo shpesh ushqehej në shtëpinë tonë".

Për në ç' kohë bëhet fjalë, pra kur ka ardhur ajo për herë të parë në shtëpinë tuaj?
"Fillimet e njohjes sonë me këtë person, i përkasin vitit 1979-80 kur motra ime, Kostandina, u emërua si mësuese në qytetin e Pogradecit, por miqësia jonë me të, vazhdoi edhe disa vjet të tjera dhe ajo ishte ndër të paktët njerëz që shkelnin në shtëpinë tonë, pasi babai ynë, Lasgushi ishte mjaft i mbyllur dhe për shumë rrethana të tjera, miqtë e tij që mund të vinin për ta vizituar atë, siç thashë më lart, ishin mjaft të pakët".

Me që dolët në këtë pikë, mund të na tregoni se kush ishin miqtë më të ngushtë të babait tuaj në ato vite, pra kush ishin ata që e vizitonin atë në shtëpinë tuaj?
"Në parantezë desha të them se ne kemi pasur dy shtëpi, një në Tiranë dhe një në Pogradec. Babai me nënën, Nafien, dhe ne dy gocat, (unë dhe Kostnadina) shkonim nga Tirana në Pogradec, në periudhën që mbaronim shkollat dhe kishim pushimet verore. Në atë periudhë që ne qëndronim në Pogradec, babain vinin për ta vizituar miq shumë të rrallë. Ndër ata kujtoj shkrimtarin e njohur Ismail Kadare me bashkëshorten e tij, Elenën, Bashkim Shehun, djalin e Mehmet Shehut, si dhe Skënder Luarasin. Kishte dhe persona të tjetër nga Pogradeci që akoma dhe sot ne nuk i dimë arsyet se përse vinin në shtëpinë tonë. Por babai si miq më të ngushtë të tij, konsideronte Kadarenë dhe Bashkim Shehun, të cilët vinin më shpesh për të vizituar si në Pogradec ashtu dhe në Tiranë".
U shprehët se babai juaj Lasgushi, i vlerësonte shumë Kadarenë dhe Bashkim Shehun, në ç'aspekt e keni fjalën. 
"Përveç anës intelektuale dhe profesionale, pra në fushën e letrave, babai fliste me superlativa për Ismailin e Bashkim Shehun, sepse vetëm ata të dy i ishin gjendur në momentet më të vështira që kalonte ai në atë kohë dhe babai thoshte gjithnjë: "Mik është ai që të gjendet në të keq e në rrezik", duke përmëndur Ismailin e Bashkimin".

Më konkretisht, ku i ishin gjendur ata Lasgushit dhe për çfarë e kishin ndihmuar?
"Unë po marr vetëm një aspekt. Kur unë dhe motra, Nina, mbaruam shkollat e mesme, Ismaili me Bashkimin ndërhynë që ne të na jepej e drejta e studimit për të vazhduar shkollat e larta, në Ekonomi e Letërsi që mbaruam unë dhe Nina. Në atë kohë, pra kur unë dhe Nina mbaruam shkollat e mesme, babai u kërkoi ndihmë Ismailit dhe Bashkimit, sepse ai e kishte shumë problem që ne të vazhdonim universitetin, jo thjesht për të marrë një diplomë, por të shkelje bankat e shkollës së lartë, ai e quante gjënë më të shënjtë. Kjo ishte edukata me të cilën ishte brymosur ai në shkollat europiane ku kishte studjuar. Pra që ne të mbeteshim pa u shkolluar, ishte plaga më e madhe që mund t'i hapje Lasgushit dhe që të shkolloheshim ne, do të thoshte t'i plotësoje atij një dëshirë të madhe shpirtërore. Kjo gjë vinte nga që ai e vuante shumë atë fakt, pra se ne mund të mbeteshim pa shkollë, për faj të karakterit të tij jo konformist me regjimin në fuqi. U zgjata pak në këtë pikë, por desha të them që si babai ashtu dhe ne, u jemi mjaft mirënjohës, Ismailit dhe Bashkim Shehut, për të gjitha ato që bënë për ne. Një nga personat e tjerë që na ka ndihmuar, ka qenë edhe Llazar Siliqi e Isuf Kamba, të cilët na ndihmuan në emërimin Ninës në Pogradec. Mirënjohjen ndaj tyre babai e ka shprehur dhe në ditarin e tij dhe në shumë letra dërguar atyre të cilat ne mund t'ua vëmë në dispozicion".

Të kthehemi përsëri tek çështja e zonjës Meri Lalaj, sa kohë dhe si vazhdoi miqësia e saj me Lasgushin dhe familjen tuaj?
"Miqësia e jonë me Meri Lalajn, e cila hynte dhe dilte në shtëpinë tonë fare normalisht, vazhdoi deri aty nga viti 1982, kur babait tonë i ra një ishemi cerebrlale, aq sa me porosi të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, u ngarkua Llazar Siliqi për t'i bërë nekrologjinë. Por ashtu si Llazari i Biblës që u ngjall nga Krishti, edhe babai ynë Llazari, për fat të mirë nuk vdiq, por jetoi edhe shumë vjet të tjera. Në atë kohë me interesimin e nuk e di se kujt, në shtëpinë tonë në Pogradec, erdhi mjeku specialist Kadri Baboçi nga Tirana, i cili u kujdes gjatë për mjekimin e Lasgushit. Nisur nga ky fakt, në shtëpinë tonë filluan të hynin e dilnin shumë njerëz, të cilët pyesnin për shëndetin e babait. Një nga ata persona, ishte dhe Nuçi Tira, (krushk i familjes sonë, motra e tij ishte martuar me djalin e motrës së Lasgushit) ish'kuadër i vjetër i Sigurimit të Shtetit, i cili në atë kohë punonte në degën e Brendëshme të Pogradecit. Nuçi Tira me shumë dashamirësi na tha se ne duhet që të kishim shumë kujdes nga Meri Lalaj dhe të ruheshim nga ajo. Ne e vlerësuam këshillën miqësore që na dha Nuçi, e cila na korespodonte me një fakt, se në atë kohë disa biseda familjare tonat, kishin filluar të pëshpëriteshin nëpër qytet dhe dyshimet tona normalisht ranë mbi Merin, pasi vetëm ajo kishte dijeni për ato gjëra. Që nga ajo kohë, pra pas këshillës së Nuçi Tirës, ne filluam që të ruheshim nga Meri, por pa i rënë në sy asaj. Një nga arsyet e tjera që na shtynë të hapnim sytë në marrëdhëniet që kishim me të, ishte dhe fakti se në atë kohë ajo kishte shumë miqësi me një person të quajtur Ll. A. i cili njihej si njeri i Sigurimit. Këtë gjë ne e kishim mësuar nga burime të tjera shumë të sigurta".
Përveç zonjës Meri Lalaj, është folur që kullën e Lasgush Poradecit, e ka pas frekuentuar edhe një femër tjetër. Ky fakt është bërë i njohur publikisht, edhe nga ditari i babait tuaj i botuar pjesërisht para pak vitesh nga një revistë shqiptare, por dhe nga kujtimet e zonjës Lalaj në librin e saj: "Lasgushi në Poradec".
"Kjo gjë është më se e vërtetë. Përveç Meri Lalajt, në atë kohë në shtëpinë tonë filloi të vinte dhe një zonjë tjetër e quajtur Ana Jovani, që kishte mbetur vejushë e në mos gabohem ishte rreth 37 vjeçe. Ana ishte mësuese letërsie dhe duke qenë e pasionuar pas letërsisë dhe poezisë, ajo gjeti mënyrën për të hyrë në shtëpinë tonë. Po kështu sa herë vinte zonja Ana në shtëpinë tonë, aty vinte dhe një piktor i quajtur T.M dhe të tre bashkë me Lasgushin, diskutonin për artet dhe letërsinë. Lasgushit i bëri përshtypje dhe i hyri në zëmër ajo grua, sepse fliste me plot passion për artet dhe poezinë, e duke qenë se babai ishte njeri me zëmër të madhe dhe shumë kavalier, për ta sajdisur, i lëshoi zonjës Ana studjon e tij që ajo të jetonte aty dy muajt e verës, në periudhën e pushimeve shkollore. Në ato dy muaj që Ana qëndroi aty, vinte shpesh për vizitë dhe T.M".

Në ç'periudhë bëhet fjalë?
"Në mos gaboj duhet të ketë qenë viti 1979".

A ju bënin përshtypje familjes suaj, këto miqësira dhe veprime të babait, Lasgushit?
"Për të qenë e sinqertë deri në fund, duke e njohur mirë karakterin dhe temperamentin e ndjeshëm të babait tonë, ne nuk na bënin ndonjë përshtypje të madhe miqësitë e tija. Por edhe po të kishim ndonjë rezervë në këtë aspekt,nuk mund t'i ndërhynim kurrë babait në punët e tija, pasi ashtu na kishte edukuar ai dhe ne ishim aq të emancipuara sa nuk mund ta gjykonim atë".

Si rrodhi më pas miqëisa me zonjën Ana Jovani?
"Ato dy muaj që Ana qëndroi në shtëpinë tonë, ne filluam të dyshonim tek ajo, pasi shpesh herë ajo dilte nga shtëpia me çantat plot me libra. Këtë gjë, përveçse e kishim pikasur vetë, na e kishin thënë edhe disa miq të afërm të familjes sonë. Pas kësaj, ne me shumë delikatesë, filluam që t'ja thoshim babait këtë gjë, i cili heshtëte, por në veten e tij nxirrte konkluzionet e duhura. Kur mbaroi vera, mbas një sherri të paparë me njerzit e burrit nëpër gjyqe, zonja Ana u largua nga qyteti ynë dhe u vendos në vëndëlindjen e saj, në Shkodër. Këtu mori fund dhe miqësia e familjes sonë me zonjën Ana".

Po me zonjën Meri Lalaj, deri kur e vazhduat miqësinë?
"Aty nga viti 1983, mbas vdekjes së mamasë sonë, (Nafijes) motra ime, Kostandina, erdhi me punë në Tiranë dhe bashkë me të erdhëm dhe unë e babai, Lasgushi. Kështu mori fund miqësia jonë me Meri Lalajn, e cila vinte shumë rrallë në Tiranë dhe në këto rrethana u shkëputën lidhjet me të. Por ndonëse ato dy zonja i shkëputën fizikisht lidhjet me familjen tonë, familja jonë si të thuash mbeti peng i tyre, për shkak të shumë librave, dokumenteve e dorëshkrimeve që ato patën rastin të vidhnin në shtëpinë tonë. Një nga këto, ka qenë edhe ditari i babait, të cilin e vodhi zonja Meri Lalaj".

(vijon nesër)

--------------------nga GSH-------


Skjarim..

Gazeta dje ka pasur nje shkrim  qe flet per Lasgushin , shkruar nga nje mikeshe e tije dhe ky shkrim sot eshte reagim i bijes se Lagushit per Shkrimin e mikeshes.
Une e postova kte shkrim jo per debate por per te njohur jeten private te Lasgushit  si njeri dhe POET.

----------


## Estella

Brari te faleminderit, edhe ty Shigjeta. ( U KENAQA)

----------

